# Dr says no sex after miscarriage....does anyone have a better reason than his??!!



## Rachel613

I had a miscarriage and I am not 100% sure when. A week ago my hcg was 152 and then on Tuesday it was 24. I stopped bleeding a week ago, it was light spotting for 3 weeks no pain. 

My doctor said he wants to see me in another 3 weeks to get my hcg levels checked to see if they have gone to 0. Until then he says my husband and I can't have sex!!! CRAZY!!! I asked why and he said it was because if I happen to get pregnant in those 3 weeks it would be confusing on how to read the hcg levels. I think that is the worst reason ever!!! So I am not listening to him and we are going to have sex and G-d willing get pregnant and confuse those hcg levels for him :)))

Does anyone know of a reason not to have sex after miscarriage? When did you all start again?


----------



## IvyLane

Sounds like he's telling you not to have sex to make his job easier??? That doesn't seem right lol...I'm no dr but I think that your levels will need to go down quite a bit before you would ovulate anyway so maybe you can just track your hormones with some hpts and opks...when u get a negative that should mean you r about back to 0 (if u use a sensitive one) and then use opks and cm to find when u ovulate again (which may be some time anyway). Then if u get preggers again you can tell him exactly when u conceived (within a few days) and make his job easy for him again....no sex????REALLY? Lol...how old is this guy?hahaha 
Sorry..I don't usually give advice since I am not medically trained but that just seems odd...can u consult a dif dr?


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi Rachel!

The doctor I saw in the emergency room when I was having a miscarriage told me that I didn't have to wait to try again. I got a check-up call from the hospital the next morning, and I had another doctor who told me to wait at least 1 cycle to try again. I asked why and he said what your doctor said. I told him that the first doctor I saw said it didn't matter, and he finally agreed and told me I could do as I wish, but that it would be harder to predict the due-date if I did get pregnant on that first cycle (I didn't). Just have sex lol! The doctors are trained to tell you to wait, don't mind them! ;)
Baby dust!


----------



## Rachel613

Thank you both for making me feel sane!!!

IvyLane, thank you for being as disturbed by this as i was!! :) 3 weeks is a really long time to be with my husband, and we are newly weds who waited until marriage to have sex so we can't waste 3 weeks!!! Also, my hcg on Tuesday was down to 24 and I was getting a negative on all types of pregnancy tests by Wednesday. So I'm hoping it went from 24 to 0 quickly! 

Tasha, that is really good to hear that he finally admitted it didn't matter....doctors can be so stubborn sometimes! Will it really make a difference if they are off a week or two on the due date?! To me all that matters is that I get pregnant. And I have heard from several different sources that your chances of getting pregnant after miscarriage increase! I hope thats true!!! With everything we have had to go through you think G-d would give us this glimmer of hope :)


----------



## IvyLane

Haha...my husband and I made the same decision to wait and I can't imagine being told when we were newly weds to not have sex lol..I can't imagine it now and we've been married well over 10 yrs...At the very least the dr could have said use a condom if it was just that he didn't want confusion with the dates not no sex period....But it seems that it really is your decision and dr opinions vary. One friend told me "most drs say wait" but mine said go ahead...my mc was very early though...But I've never heard it being for health reasons which I think would really be the only good reason to wait. As for dates...they only can estimate anyway since they usually go by your last af and in my case it's always been wrong. Each pregnancy I've had to tell the dr that I am a week or more off (I knew because I was using opks) If I hadn't told them they would have been assuming I was further along...and ultrasounds can be off too...they may have wanted to induce early going by those dates. Sorry I went off about it again lol...guess I had more to say :haha: I would just suggest using opks like I mentioned before..then u don't need to worry about when u got preggers : )


----------



## RedWylder

My providers told me to wait to let the uterus thicken back up and another said that if I conceive immediately after mc then there's a higher risk of my next pregnancy being a blighted ovum.


----------



## Starry Night

Does your doctor mean no TTC or no sex at all? My DH and I had been using condoms once the bleeding stopped. We had to wait for an unrelated procedure that they don't let women in first trimester go through.

The only time that it's not good to have sex at all is while you're still bleeding as it can lead to infections. I imagine it would also hurt as my first time dtd after m/c is rather tender up in there.


----------



## pbl_ge

If it's an ectopic they tell you no sex until you hit zero, because they might have to destroy both embryos to prevent the ectopic from growing, which could be life threatening. I'd bet he told you no sex bc he couldn't rule out an ectopic.


----------



## KatOro

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:
I had a MC Nov 22 at 7+2. My doctor did not say anything about sex but she did say to wait to TTC until one cycle passed just to make sure everything had cleaned out. Seems like there are so many different situations and we all get slightly different answers. She did an quick pelvic exam and pregnancy test (which showed up negative) and said I would most likely get my period within a month. I had some spotting overnight the night before my appointment. She said it was most likely ovulation spotting. A few days later I am getting a positive OPK.

Good luck on TTC, baby dust to you!!


----------

